# pcbait



## shinerman77 (Oct 26, 2007)

Recieved my order from pcbaits today. I read you guys raving about his products. Now I see why. I opened the box and was amazed at the product he produces. Here is what I got.


----------



## Jim (Oct 26, 2007)

Very nice man! The spinnerbaits rock! Lets see some fish now!


----------



## shinerman77 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hopefully i will get out on Sunday. The weather is beautiful down here today. Around 80 and sunny.


----------



## Jim (Oct 26, 2007)

shinerman77 said:


> Hopefully i will get out on Sunday. The weather is beautiful down here today. Around 80 and sunny.



Rub it in! 50 here with rain on the way....Where is my winter knit cap?


----------

